# is this seeded or are the calyxes just big?



## skoomaman (Jul 8, 2009)

i was told this was seeded somehow even though there is only one. but i am going to cut it and start drying it soon i am just not giving it any water for 3 days. is this bud any good for smoking because i was going to bake with it.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 8, 2009)

naw dont cut it, imho,....i think ur plant will fatten up, and i cant really tell if it's been seeded. can u get a lil closer to it maybe?????? but it do look nice buddy. how long waz it flower for the height and wht strain?????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

I know the pistils dont give much away but ...

Pistils go brown when the calyx has a seed growing in it.

Could just be a pheno trait though.

As BFOK says, close up pics needed 

eace:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 8, 2009)

I see what you are talking about, but I think it is just big calyxes or bracts like you said. But ya x3 on the closer pics

As long as there are pistils coming out I'd say you're fine.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 10, 2009)

This may sound crazy, but I'd pop a calyx or two and see what was going on.  JMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2009)

The pictures are not very clear, but it looks like it could be nanners and not swollen calyx.  IMO, there just isn't enough bud growth to have calyx that large...


----------



## Growdude (Jul 10, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> This may sound crazy, but I'd pop a calyx or two and see what was going on.  JMO.



Not crazy at , rip one of them babies open and see if an inmature seed is forming


----------

